# I'v lost 18 pounds in the last 2 months!



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

And it was so easy! No excercise involved. All you have to do is find a way to be under *so much freaking stress* that it feels like your stomach is constantly eating itself. That way you won't be able to eat, and the weight just melts right off. This is my super-happy fantabulous positive-constructive post of the week...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Woot, excercise sucks, cheers to you!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I know how that is, because i go through the same thing. My heart beats fast and i sweat easier, but i also lose alot of my appetite with depression/stress.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry to poop out your triumph but i don't think it is too healthy.

You may lose weight. But was it did you lose?

Fat? Muscle? water?


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> And it was so easy! No excercise involved. All you have to do is find a way to be under *so much freaking stress* that it feels like your stomach is constantly eating itself. That way you won't be able to eat, and the weight just melts right off. This is my super-happy fantabulous positive-constructive post of the week...


Two months? Slacker. Try botching up a crush with a co-worker and tumbling into a brutal self-reflective haze in which you flagellate yourself for every moment of your life and every mistake you ever made. I dropped from 155 to 139 in two weeks.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

ksg said:


> Sorry to poop out your triumph but i don't think it is too healthy.
> 
> You may lose weight. But was it did you lose?
> 
> Fat? Muscle? water?


I think he knows that and was being sarcastic :lol


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I used to be very skinny due to my anxious, Type A personality. I could eat anything and the anxiety would burn it right off! Unfortunately, I started taking meds and I gained lots of weight.

The high stress diet. Can't argue with results.


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

Dude, see a doctor. Losing 18 pounds without trying is usually an indication that something not good is happening in your body. Maybe depression? You might want to get some medication or see a therapist if you aren't already.


----------



## breaking through (Mar 27, 2006)

All you're doing by this is destroying any muscle mass you have. not fat.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

schooley said:


> Dude, see a doctor. Losing 18 pounds without trying is usually an indication that something not good is happening in your body. Maybe depression? You might want to get some medication or see a therapist if you aren't already.


I'm on low doses of Zoloft and Risperdal currently, but they only worked when I was on the high dose of Zoloft. I'm seeing a therapist because I can't afford to and I'm too scared.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

i've been on that diet too! transferred departments three times in six months, broke up with boyfriend of 7 years, stopped eating, slept all day and went from 145 to 120 in two months. i was thin, but definitely not healthy. 

while i do appreciate your sarcasm :lol , do be careful. loosing weight that fast does destroy muscle and can be harmful to your heart. i'm trying to put in time on the treadmill at the gym now when i get that stressed out. i sweat it out, and then i'm actually hungry afterwards!


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

Argo said:


> Two months? Slacker. Try botching up a crush with a co-worker and tumbling into a brutal self-reflective haze in which you flagellate yourself for every moment of your life and every mistake you ever made. I dropped from 155 to 139 in two weeks.


damn! you've elevated self-abuse to art!


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

itchynscratchy said:


> @#$%! you've elevated self-abuse to art!


All you have to do is barely eat, and work at a job in which you're moving non-stop, and the masterpiece is born.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm glad you lost weight but i'm not glad about the way you lost weight. exercise is a pain in the *** but it's the ONLY healthy way. stress sucks too, but taking a walk and being outside really helps reduce the stress and by walking you'll losing weight


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

Wow, I wish I'd lose weight in times of stress rather than gain it, lol. In times of stress, I don't sleep, so I eat, and eat, and eat, and....yeah, you get the point. 

But seriously, you should see a doctor if you are losing so much weight in only 2 months without physical exercise.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Melusine said:


> I know how that is, because i go through the same thing. My heart beats fast and i sweat easier, but i also lose alot of my appetite with depression/stress.


I'm the opposite. When I get stressed/depressed, I eat. I wish I could not eat.


----------

